# ..What to look out for at Duxford..



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi all..

The van is almost sign written, just the back to do now, but wont be able to get done before Duxford..

For those of you who are interested, you will now be able to spot me..

What do you all think..


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

that looks sweet, would look better with rs4's :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just kiddin, love the D and a cracking choice of colour


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Cheers Buddy..

RS4's were on the list, but I thought these suited the van better, although I do prefer the RS4's..

I know the look of the wheels are subjective, but a lot of peeps will put their fav wheel on their car without thinking of whether they will suit or not..


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice.
Will see it properly at Duxford then.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

dooka, looking at the pic properly, i think you missed a spot

 :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

looks good, are you bringing any goodies to duxford ?


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, how mad am I. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Just coming up to Huntingdon when van went in to limp mode, split my turbo hose, just been towed back, and effing gutted, sorry I didn't make it guys, hopefully getting sorted tomorrow or Tues..

Dooka..


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

thats bad luck, no wonder I didn't see the van parked up, hope you get if fixed soon


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks very nice buddy, so much better than when I last saw it looking filthy and unmodified at the end of my drive 

Charlie


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

love the van m8, in the market for one myself , can i ask m8..has your van been lowered and do Audi TT mk1 wheels stud patten fit and have you had a map on yours ?????


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> love the van m8, in the market for one myself , can i ask m8..has your van been lowered and do Audi TT mk1 wheels stud patten fit and have you had a map on yours ?????


Syd just in case Rob doesn't see this in time:

Yes it is slammed  The wheels are MK2 TT fitment not MK1 and yes it has been remapped - hence splitting the boost hose.

I am sure Rob will correct me if I am wrong.

Charlie


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice and Clean


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks all..

Swirl free as well, took me 3 days to carry out a full correction..

As for wheels, they are 8j x 19 et 45 5 x 112PCD, so MK2 fitment..
I am running 235/35/19 Vredestein Sassantas..

Yes it is mapped, and yes hence why my boost pipe split..

Lowered on Vmaxx, and a very good ride indeed, can go down another 15mm on the front, and one hole on the back (don't know how much that is though, sorry)..


----------

